

Amazon posts surprise profit; Shares soar - schintan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-23/amazon-sales-top-estimates-on-cloud-computing-customer-growth

======
eonw
19% gain in a day is pretty damned good.

------
kristoforlawson
Also proving the importance of making a profit in the mind of shareholders.

